

Adobe's first three Photoshop CS5 apps for iPad - maguay
http://gizmodo.com/#!5790662/these-are-the-first-three-adobe-photoshop-touch-apps

======
joahua
In light of the "mid-cycle" 5.5 update it's a pleasant surprise to see this
one's a freebie. I've dreamed about this kind of thing pretty much since I
first used the iPad.

Also eagerly awaiting some kind of update to Premiere that uses a touch device
as a control surface for scrubbing through time, etc. Single-purpose hardware
exists, of course, but it's expensive[r than a tablet I already own] and, just
as annoyingly, takes up desk space!

